# another grooming question-shaving ears



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I shave Luke's ears b/c of infection in the past and have just kept doing it,I had the same problem when I first started shaving them if you go up the ear edge from the bottom you can get it all the little curly edges if that makes sense. I'm not a professional so some of our groomers might chime in with better suggestion this just how I do it.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, so shaving up instead of down the ear leather. I always shaved them down when I did it (when I shaved his ears it was the first time I had ever groomed him at all so I was worried about cutting him). Will have to try that to see how it turns out.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

apriljean80 said:


> Ok, so shaving up instead of down the ear leather. I always shaved them down when I did it (when I shaved his ears it was the first time I had ever groomed him at all so I was worried about cutting him). Will have to try that to see how it turns out.


Yup,thats how I do it anyway,I was worried about cutting him too but it's never happened and I have been shaving them for 2 years now. Good luck :clover: Oh and pictures please when your done..


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, never, EVER go UP the edge!!! Not with clippers OR scissors! That's a HUGE NO NO. It way to risky. 

The best way to get a nice clean edge is, first, make sure the ears are completely dried (fluffed out). Once you have shaved the ear (outside with whatever blade, inside use a 30). You will want to move the blade out toward the edge of the ear (parallel to the edge). Once all the ear is shave, ruffle the edge of the ear with a brush or your thumb and index finger going from tip toward head to make the little strays stick out. Start at the TOP of the ear, hold the edge between your thumb and index finger so the edge is just under your fingers and trim carefully all along the edge til you get to the tip. Then change sides of the flap and repeat. Make sure to move your fingers as you work your way down the ear flap.

Another way to do it is to use a 30 blade and lay the flap against your index finger and use the blade as you did when you were shaving it, but curl it off the edge against your finger so it kind of runs off the edge and onto your finger. 

All this is a bit hard to understand unless you SEE it being done. Next time I shave an ear, I'll try to remember to take a video. Hopefully, I'll have 3 hands at the time


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Cameo, and a video would be awesome. I'm trying to visualize all of this and I must admit wasn't fully getting it! NO shaving up, got it!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Well see I learned something new too today,however I did give the disclaimer that I was not a professional  I guess I lucked out that I have never cut the poor boy thanks for the tips Cameo.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

pudle, I didn't mean to offend you  I just saw in my minds eye what COULD happen <shiver> and let me tell you, a ear flap can bleed like the dog is bleeding to death! It's also very hard to get it to stop. Even a small nick can look AWEFUL!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

No offence taken, that's why I love this forum there is always something new to learn. I'm thankful I never had any accidents I would have been freaking out! Thanks again Cameo I'll be watching for that video.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I know what Cameo's trying to explain, because I do it myself. I shave the outside of the ear with a 10, going down the ear and out towards the edges, never up and never down near the edges. On the inside of the ear I do a #40, and to get the edge of the ear I put my fingers on the outside, and press the blade down through the hair when I shave from the inside out on the inside of the ears.

I tried to draw an illustration, the orange is the fingers, dotted to show they're on the outside?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Visuals, great thanks Fluffy.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am considering this with Suri as I sit on the couch. Hmm, glad this thread was made!:act-up:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I shave the outside of Vinnie's with a 15 and the inside with a 30 (with a Wahl Mini Arco). I put the edge of his ear between my fingers and go along the edge with my Mini Arco (30 blade). It just zips those little hairs right off and I have never cut his ears at all.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Fluffy, your picture looks like it explains it well, I have done just that lots of times in the grooming shop with dogs there but it is hard to explain in words..


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Fluffy thanks so much for the illustrations! It helps sooo much. I actually don't have a 15 or 30 blade, only a 10(which is short enough for me until I feel more confident I think). I appreciate all the advice from the groomers and others who groom their own!! LOVE this place!


----------

